# Which Homeplug adapter to buy ?



## Apothecon (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm interested in the new Dishonline movie service.there are 14,85 and 200 mbbs Homeplug adapters available.I would think faster is better , but the website says the 200 mbbs adapters are not compatible.Any ideas ? The tech talk a couple months ago said about $20 each,but I see nothing close to this price.Thanks Alan


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Apothecon said:


> I'm interested in the new Dishonline movie service.there are 14,85 and 200 mbbs Homeplug adapters available.I would think faster is better , but the website says the 200 mbbs adapters are not compatible.Any ideas ? The tech talk a couple months ago said about $20 each,but I see nothing close to this price.Thanks Alan


DishComm is running at 14. 85 is compatible with it as well. As said 200 is not.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Consider the download speed of your Internet connection and I suspect 14mbps will be plenty fast enough to handle the transfer of the data off the internet to your receiver. Most DSL speeds will be 3mbps or slower. The highest AT&T DSL standard package is max of 6mbps.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is one like I am using, on eBay. It's 24.99 plus shipping.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

On the subject of HomePlug, I've been looking for powerstrips or UPSs that support it as I guess my APC Backups probably don't support it. Havn't been able to find either even though DISH says they exist. Any tips on finding them?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Well it took some searching but I found this device from TII:

http://www.tiinettech.com/datasheets/TII_HNP6_XTS-N.pdf

The only one I found for sale was on eBay for $26.70:

http://cgi.ebay.com/TII-HNP6-PROTECTED-HOMEPLUG-NETWORKING-COMPATIBLE-AC_W0QQitemZ150179217563QQihZ005QQcategoryZ3666QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

According to the Dish tech portal HERE, it is tested compatible by Echostar.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry to say, I've had my network running at 20mpbs plugged into my 622 for about a month now and still don't have the DishOnline movie service. Even if you buy that adapter, it still will not work with it. I keep going through the settings and it says its connected but no movie service! I even signed up online and confirmed my account.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

nicedeboy26 said:


> Sorry to say, I've had my network running at 20mpbs plugged into my 622 for about a month now and still don't have the DishOnline movie service. Even if you buy that adapter, it still will not work with it. I keep going through the settings and it says its connected but no movie service! I even signed up online and confirmed my account.


Do you have software version 4.47?

If not, you won't have Dish-on-line.

I just got it this AM.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

DishOnline works with my Homeplug device just fine. As Jim asks, do you have L4.47 on your receiver? Do you get the DishOnline menu but no movies to select, no DishOnline menu item, or what?


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

ChuckA said:


> Here is one like I am using, on eBay. It's 24.99 plus shipping.


Here's the same one from geeks.com for $19.99

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=AMH-IA13E&cpc=SCH


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Apothecon said:


> I'm interested in the new Dishonline movie service.there are 14,85 and 200 mbbs Homeplug adapters available.I would think faster is better , but the website says the 200 mbbs adapters are not compatible.Any ideas ? The tech talk a couple months ago said about $20 each,but I see nothing close to this price.Thanks Alan


http://tinyurl.com/2ldo85


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

I have both a 622 and a 722 connected to my router with this unit:

http://www.netgear.com/Products/Pow...rnetAdapters/XE102.aspx?detail=Specifications

It is available from several sources on ebay for about $20.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Netgear-XE102-W...ryZ11175QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

bbomar said:


> I have both a 622 and a 722 connected to my router with this unit:
> 
> http://www.netgear.com/Products/Pow...rnetAdapters/XE102.aspx?detail=Specifications
> 
> ...


Does your setup require three units? If there wasn't a router in the equation, would two units work?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It should require only 1 unit. The 622 and 722 have an internal HomePlug interface so nothing is required at that end. You only need the unit close to the router to run an Ethernet cable from the unit to the router. How do you run multiple hosts without a router? You could have just a cable modem/DSL modem but that would be acting as a router if you have the ability to run multiple hosts on the Internet.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> It should require only 1 unit. The 622 and 722 have an internal HomePlug interface so nothing is required at that end. You only need the unit close to the router to run an Ethernet cable from the unit to the router. How do you run multiple hosts without a router? You could have just a cable modem/DSL modem but that would be acting as a router if you have the ability to run multiple hosts on the Internet.


OK, so the unit would be at the router and the multiple x22's take care of themselves? My units are plugged into a UPS; I think that would be a problem.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, HomePlug will not work with a normal power strip or UPS. The receivers have to be plugged directly into a wall outlet or into a power strip with a HomePlug special outlet.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for the pointers. Just picked a HomePlug on eBay for $21.00 including shipping.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> Yes, HomePlug will not work with a normal power strip or UPS. The receivers have to be plugged directly into a wall outlet or into a power strip with a HomePlug special outlet.


This is correct. I have only one HomePlug device connected directly to an outlet and to my router. Both my Vip 622 and Vip 722 can connect to the router with the Homeplug interface that is built into the receiver. And, I can confirm that I had to disconnect both receivers from the surge supressor outlet strips they were connected to and directly plug them into a wall outlet to get reliable operation.

For the Netgear XE102, the firmware update utility is useful to show connection status of the network. My firmware was up to date but I still use the utility to see what is connected and what the actual bit rate is to each receiver. One of my receivers is a longer distance from the router and shows only about 4 Mbps where the other shows about 10 Mbps. Either is faster than my DSL. The firmware utility is here:

http://kbserver.netgear.com/release_notes/d103141.asp


----------



## 12th Man (Aug 15, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> Here is one like I am using, on eBay. It's 24.99 plus shipping.


Chuck, I bought that same adapter so I'm glad to hear you are using it with success. When I plug the adapter directly to the power outlet nothing happens. Are any of the lights supposed to come on or blink? I plug the ethernet cable directly to my AT&T 2Wire 4-port DSL router/gateway. Tried the adapter in other power outlets and still nada. At what point did you see any action on the lights?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

On mine the bottom two lights (L/A & Link) are on constant the next one up (ACT) blinks with activity and the top one (Col) blinks frequently along with ACT so I guess there are some collisions going on. All the lights are red which seems a bit strange when green usually means "good" and red means "bad", but its always been that way and it does work.

There is a PC application that comes with the device that will show you status, mac address and speed of the devices it finds on your HomePlug network. Does it "see" your adapter and receiver? Also, is your receiver plugged directly into a wall outlet?

Do you have any X10 devices such as filters or bridges? Some homes have two legs in the power lines. The 220 coming in is split into two 110 legs and this sometimes causes problems with a device on one leg attempting to communicate with a device on the other leg. This is for X10 but I assume HomePlug communications could have the same issue. I am certainly no expert on this stuff. If you can't get the adapter to work, try plugging it in somewhere close (hopefully on the same power line leg) to the receiver and see it that makes a difference. I have an X10 bridge device plugged into my dryer (220) outlet from back when I was playing with home automation but have no idea if that really helps. It did not correct the problems I had with X10.


----------



## roguenode (Sep 26, 2006)

Will these homeplug lan adapters have an adverse effect on my network speeds or latency? I have cable ethernet and use a motorola cable modem with wired and wireless router built in. I have computers presently connected at G wireless and 100Mb/s wired. 

These devices seem like the easiest and cheapest solution as you only need to buy one $20 device and plug it into your router. Just want to make sure it won't slow down my gaming or downloads.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The traffic for the HomePlug devices does not even travel over your existing network except from the router to the wire connected adapter. From there it travels over your house power line wire so I don't see anyway it is going to affect the rest of your normal Ethernet network devices.


----------



## roguenode (Sep 26, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> The traffic for the HomePlug devices does not even travel over your existing network except from the router to the wire connected adapter. From there it travels over your house power line wire so I don't see anyway it is going to affect the rest of your normal Ethernet network devices.


Excellent. Didn't think so, but don't really know anything about the technology. Time to order one and give it a try.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

In post #6 of this thread I provided a link to a HomePlug surge protector device and found one for sale on eBay, to which I also provided a link. I purchased one of the devices on eBay. The eBay listing did not contain a picture of the for sale device nor much of a description aside from the Manufacturer Part Number: HNP6. I received the item today and installed it. I can report that the device does work just fine with a HomePlug network with the receiver plugged into the special HomePlug outlet on the surge protector. 

The downside to this item is that it does not contain protection for all the equipment that is pictured in the first link I provided above. The item pictured in that listing shows F-Type connectors and phone line connectors to protect satellite and phone equipment, but the item I listed from eBay does not contain those connections. It is a basic surge protector with a HomePlug outlet. 

So, again it does work nicely but the model for sale on eBay does not contain the satellite and phone surge protector features.


----------



## 12th Man (Aug 15, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> There is a PC application that comes with the device that will show you status, mac address and speed of the devices it finds on your HomePlug network. Does it "see" your adapter and receiver? Also, is your receiver plugged directly into a wall outlet?


I tried installing the PC application but it tells me the device (adapter) is not found and aborts the setup.



> Do you have any X10 devices such as filters or bridges? If you can't get the adapter to work, try plugging it in somewhere close (hopefully on the same power line leg) to the receiver and see it that makes a difference.


No such X10 devices, filters, bridges. And I did take the adapter around to other power outlets in the house and still nothing. Sounds like I just got a bad unit since none of the lights even come on. Do the lights on your adapter come on when it is only plugged in to power but the Ethernet cable is not connected?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The bottom light goes on and off with the Ethernet cable being connected/disconnected. The other lights remain the same (on/blink) regardless of the cable status. It is starting to sound like you got a bad adapter.


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Do you have software version 4.47?
> 
> If not, you won't have Dish-on-line.
> 
> I just got it this AM.


Mine isn't working. I have 447, I have the Dishonline menu, and I have a broadband conncetion(Direct wired to my router). When I test connection its says it is working, but when I click on any of the Menu options, such as Rental, a popup comes up saying I need a broadband connection, which I already do. I also have created an account on Dishonline but no joy.

Can't figure out what else I need to do.


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

ChuckA said:


> The bottom light goes on and off with the Ethernet cable being connected/disconnected. The other lights remain the same (on/blink) regardless of the cable status. It is starting to sound like you got a bad adapter.


I think ChuckA is right about your having a bad adaptor. Although I don't use the same HomePlug units that you and ChuckA have, they all _generally_ work the same way. When you plug it into the wall, the Powerline light (or whatever status light on the unit that indicates it is connected to the wall outlet) should light up immediately, regardless of whether you have one connected at your router. I use IOGear GHPB32W adaptors and when I plug them into ANY outlet in the house, the Powerline light comes on.

I use four of these in my house and they are all plugged into outlets on different circuits (e.g., den is on circuit breaker 1, family room is on circuit breaker 2, etc.). I mention this only because it's not necessary for adaptors to be plugged into the same circuit as long as all circuits go back to the same main panel (without being split somewhere).



12th Man said:


> I tried installing the PC application but it tells me the device (adapter) is not found and aborts the setup.


Again, _generally_, you need to have your PC connected to a Powerline adaptor in order to run the PC application. At least that's what I have to do in order to run the application that came with my IOGear adaptors. Likewise, after the install, if you want to run diagnostics to check status of adaptors, you need to be connected to a Powerline adaptor or diagnostics will abort as well. Again, this is how my devices work. Yours could be different.

Sorry if I rambled on or provided more info than you need. Good luck on getting yours to work.


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

In case anyone is interested - DishOnline is working with my Sling Link set up. I have a Slingbox connected to a 211 using the Sling Link. I plugged both of my 622's directly into the electrical outlet and they are both getting an IP address and the test comes back positive for the broadband connection. Pretty cool for me - I don't have to add anything to my current set up.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

saltrek said:


> In case anyone is interested - DishOnline is working with my Sling Link set up. I have a Slingbox connected to a 211 using the Sling Link. I plugged both of my 622's directly into the electrical outlet and they are both getting an IP address and the test comes back positive for the broadband connection. Pretty cool for me - I don't have to add anything to my current set up.


I have a slingbox pro connected to my 622 via component cables, but I don't know what you mean by sling link? The internet is connected to the slingbox and not the 622. Is this all I need to do?


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

It's the same idea as the Homeplug. My Slingbox is not in the same room as my router. So, with the Sling Link, you plug one end near the router which sends the internet connection through the electrical wiring and a 2nd piece is plugged near the Slingbox to get the internet connection.

If you're Slingbox is already set up without the Sling Link, you would probably be better off going with the Homeplug. It's just that I am glad it works with the Sling Link since I already have that set up and don't have to go out and get another device to put into my system.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> In post #6 of this thread I provided a link to a HomePlug surge protector device and found one for sale on eBay, to which I also provided a link. I purchased one of the devices on eBay. The eBay listing did not contain a picture of the for sale device nor much of a description aside from the Manufacturer Part Number: HNP6. I received the item today and installed it. I can report that the device does work just fine with a HomePlug network with the receiver plugged into the special HomePlug outlet on the surge protector.
> 
> The downside to this item is that it does not contain protection for all the equipment that is pictured in the first link I provided above. The item pictured in that listing shows F-Type connectors and phone line connectors to protect satellite and phone equipment, but the item I listed from eBay does not contain those connections. It is a basic surge protector with a HomePlug outlet.
> 
> So, again it does work nicely but the model for sale on eBay does not contain the satellite and phone surge protector features.


The only problem I see with a surge protector is that is doesn't offer much protection against a lightening strike. I have all my electronic stuff on UPS devices and HomePlug devices won't work running off of a battery.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

TulsaOK said:


> The only problem I see with a surge protector is that is doesn't offer much protection against a lightening strike. I have all my electronic stuff on UPS devices and HomePlug devices won't work running off of a battery.


Another thing to consider is if you have a "whole house protector" (usually installed at the electric meter). If you do, HomePlug won't work.


----------



## ewonder (Jul 22, 2005)

ChuckA said:


> Here is one like I am using, on eBay. It's 24.99 plus shipping.


I bought this same Homeplug adapter and I can't get it to work. It lights up like ChuckA states, but I get the same "Cannot recognize device" pop up the other poster mentioend. I can't seem to find a website for this company or any on line support. It's called a HOMEPLUG Powerline Ethernet Adapter and is available on EBay or from www.geeks.com The software I have seems to be rather old, I was hoping to find a more recent version out there. Anyone have suggestions for another homeplug brand?


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

roguenode said:


> Excellent. Didn't think so, but don't really know anything about the technology. Time to order one and give it a try.


If you have additional traffic downloading from the Internet to your Homeplug device it could affect your gaming speed or all internet access speeds. It just depends on how much is coming down and how big the pipe is that your internet provider is giving you.

I have a question though. Other than cost, is there any reason I can't use a wireless ethernet bridge? I know the documentation says wireless is not supported, but the 622 can't tell the difference if it's plugged into a bridge or directly into a router, right?


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

Am I missing something here? I just connected the ethernet port on the back of the receiver to a 54Mbit wireless bridge for the house access point and get network service that way. Is the home plug way better? Perhaps it is cheaper. I suppose the home plug is a low cost version of 802.11 wireless connectivity for those that may not have a wireless network installed.


----------



## ewonder (Jul 22, 2005)

HD_Wayne said:


> Am I missing something here? I just connected the ethernet port on the back of the receiver to a 54Mbit wireless bridge for the house access point and get network service that way. Is the home plug way better? Perhaps it is cheaper. I suppose the home plug is a low cost version of 802.11 wireless connectivity for those that may not have a wireless network installed.


I think there is a little confusion on my part on the homeplug adapter. Many auctions sell a homeplug, but unless I am mistaken you need two adapters to complete the connection. One plugged in on the DVR end from A/C to the ethernet port and the other plugged in from A/C to your router? It seemed like a great deal for $25 but in my case the one I bought was only half of what I needed.

I think the wireless bridge would be a good option since I already have the WiFi network, do you mind posting the brand WiFi bridge name/model you purchased?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Two adaptors are not needed. The 622/722 has one built in so only one is needed at the modem/router. The built-in 622/722 goes through the regular AC plug on the reciever.


----------



## ewonder (Jul 22, 2005)

HobbyTalk said:


> Two adaptors are not needed. The 622/722 has one built in so only one is needed at the modem/router. The built-in 622/722 goes through the regular AC plug on the reciever.


I think I might have just received a bad adapter. I bought a brand I have never heard of and I wasn't able to even find a website for them. The CD would start to run and then I would see a pop up saying device not recognized. Geeks.com tech support said two were needed, I mentioned I thought Dish had it built in-but the tech didn't think that was possible. Here was the adapter I tried to use
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=AMH-IA13E&cpc=SCH

Perhaps I got a bad one or have issues with my XP OS, I will see about the IO Gear Homeplug maybe. Any recommendations?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

As I said before, I am using that exact adapter also purchased from geeks.com. It works fine for me. I think you just got a bad adapter. It does not interface with your operating system at all, except for the configuration tool which is optional. I did not have to do anything but plug it in and connect to my router.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

No software is needed or required for it to work.


----------



## ewonder (Jul 22, 2005)

I received the IOGear GHPU21 today and I'm happy to report it works perfectly. I installed their drivers first, then went through their software utility which checked the network for homeplug components and immediately found 1 or my 2 VIP-622's. The second receiver didn't come up so I unplugged the receiver from it's power strip and into the wall outlet directly, which was the fix. The original receiver is in a power strip and worked from the beginning. The only difference I see is the receiver plugged directly into an outlet gets 11.63 mbps and the one plugged into the power strip gets 7.11 mbps connect rate. 

I would highly recommend the IOGear USB adapter to anyone that is still looking to set up their receiver for broadband access, the documentation is current and user friendly and comes with a 3 year warranty. 

Now I am waiting on my external Hard Drive to arrive so I can play with that feature.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

ewonder said:


> I received the IOGear GHPU21 today and I'm happy to report it works perfectly. I installed their drivers first, then went through their software utility which checked the network for homeplug components and immediately found 1 or my 2 VIP-622's. The second receiver didn't come up so I unplugged the receiver from it's power strip and into the wall outlet directly, which was the fix. The original receiver is in a power strip and worked from the beginning. The only difference I see is the receiver plugged directly into an outlet gets 11.63 mbps and the one plugged into the power strip gets 7.11 mbps connect rate.
> 
> I would highly recommend the IOGear USB adapter to anyone that is still looking to set up their receiver for broadband access, the documentation is current and user friendly and comes with a 3 year warranty.
> 
> Now I am waiting on my external Hard Drive to arrive so I can play with that feature.


Are you concerned that you don't have protection against lightening strikes or power fluctuations?


----------



## ewonder (Jul 22, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> Are you concerned that you don't have protection against lightening strikes or power fluctuations?


A little bit. I will consider a strip with a homeplug adapter, but I am not in any hurry.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jul 15, 2004)

ewonder said:


> I bought this same Homeplug adapter and I can't get it to work. It lights up like ChuckA states, but I get the same "Cannot recognize device" pop up the other poster mentioend. I can't seem to find a website for this company or any on line support. It's called a HOMEPLUG Powerline Ethernet Adapter and is available on EBay or from www.geeks.com The software I have seems to be rather old, I was hoping to find a more recent version out there. Anyone have suggestions for another homeplug brand?


Ditto here. Could get the devices (Homeplug adapters)to work with other things - like remote computer or network printer, but not the Dish 622 I should note that I am using an adapter at BOTH the router and the 622.
Then I noticed that the network connection lite next to the Dish ethernet port was not lit; should be green. I fooled with the cable connector end going into the 622 and finally got the green light by the plug to come on. Once that was fixed, a connection to the router went thru.

I have also found that Homeplug is not only sensitive to surge protectors, but using a multiple plug adapter will also drastically cut the signal...which is why I cannot depend on the 622's built in homeplug. I am using a 6 outlet adapter (converts 2 outlets to 6). Even using the external adapter will not connect thru that 6 outlet adapter....have to use a short extension cord to another outlet nearby.

Hope those observations help others having problems with Homeplug and/or the geek.com adapters.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Please excuse ignorance here, but I'm confused as to exactly what I would need using the homeplug powerline adapters to set up two 622's for remote ethernet/broadband connection. My internet router is not physically close enough to neither of my 622's for a hard connection. Is it possible to hook both up remotely using the homeplug powerline adapters? If so, what would I have to purchase to make this happen, and how to they hook to the 622's?


----------



## ewonder (Jul 22, 2005)

Eagles said:


> Please excuse ignorance here, but I'm confused as to exactly what I would need using the homeplug powerline adapters to set up two 622's for remote ethernet/broadband connection. My internet router is not physically close enough to neither of my 622's for a hard connection. Is it possible to hook both up remotely using the homeplug powerline adapters? If so, what would I have to purchase to make this happen, and how to they hook to the 622's?


Here is what I have learned through previous posts and first hand experience. The 622's have the homeplug built in to HD receivers and run connectivity through the power cable. Nothing is needed on the receivers end, except you may need to plug the receiver directly into an outlet or get a surge strip that has a "homeplug" outlet on the strip.

I went in circles with geeks.com and ended up returning the homeplug I purchased from them. I went with an IOGear USB adapter that plugs into an outlet near my PC, from there a USB 2.0 cable terminates into the PC and both 622 receivers are now online. The IOGear adapter comes with a utility that scans the network for homeplug components and then checks transfer rate and actually rates the connection. It was just as simple as that. The adapter from geeks.com is supposedly very easy, literally you just terminate on the PC end and once you renew your IP info in the broadband section of the menu it should assign an IP and work-this was not the case for me and ChuckA poin ted out I probably got a bad adapter.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You just need one HomePlug adapter to plug in close to your router. You run an Ethernet cable from the powerline adapter to the router and that's it. The receivers have a built in HomePlug interface so they will both be putting packets on the powerline. The adapter will take the packets off the powerline and forward them to the router, and back into the powerline when needed. So there is really no new connection to the receivers. They do however, need to be plugged directly into the wall and not a power strip or UPS. Those will prevent the signal from being sent on the powerline. See some of the previous posts in this thread for more discussion on that.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

For those that need another solution, I recently bought a Buffalo wireless ethernet switch with 4 ports. It was $60 (newegg). After setup, I tossed it behind my theater area, plugged in the 622 and my Xbox. BINGO! Both now have internet connectivity! Super, and I have two ports left. Guess I better get an HD DVD player.


----------



## KB14 (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok, so I just bought a Netgear XE102 connected to my gateway router, and I have the 622 directly plugged into the wall, and there's no connection. Does it have to do with the way my house is wired or something?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Did you do a Reset Connection from the Broadband Setup menu? Any lights on the unit? Do you see the 622 mac address in your router? Does your router block unknown mac addresses?


----------



## KB14 (Mar 1, 2006)

Did do the reset connection with no luck, there are 3 green lights on the unit, and don't know how to check the mac address


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Do you have a DHCP server in your router? That is required to assign an IP address to the 622 interface. You should be able to look at the IP addresses that are assigned by the DHCP Server and see the mac address of the 622.

Going back to the basics, can you run an Ethernet cable directly from the 622 to your router and get it to work? Trying this will take the HomePlug interface out of the issue and verify that the 622 will work on your network. If that does not work, it is a problem with your network configuration/router setup. If that works, the HomePlug set up should work also.


----------



## KB14 (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah it does have DCHP, and I can see all the devices that are connected to the router, just not my 622, and there is a fair amount of distance between my router and my reciever, and I don't have a cable that long


----------



## KB14 (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok, now the middle light on the homeplug is off, it looks like a plug


----------



## HD_Wayne (May 23, 2006)

ewonder said:


> I think there is a little confusion on my part on the homeplug adapter. Many auctions sell a homeplug, but unless I am mistaken you need two adapters to complete the connection. One plugged in on the DVR end from A/C to the ethernet port and the other plugged in from A/C to your router? It seemed like a great deal for $25 but in my case the one I bought was only half of what I needed.
> 
> I think the wireless bridge would be a good option since I already have the WiFi network, do you mind posting the brand WiFi bridge name/model you purchased?


I have a Linksys WET54G. Configure it using any computer with an ethernet port and plug it into your 622, 722 setup the broadband option and you are good to go. Now it they will only get this option to work on the 211, 222 receivers.

Wayne


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

ChuckA said:


> Here is one like I am using, on eBay. It's 24.99 plus shipping.


just ordered 

http://cgi.ebay.com/14Mbps-HomePlug-Powerline-Outlet-Ethernet-Adapter-NEW_W0QQitemZ140173742028


----------



## Tinman! (Dec 21, 2007)

unr1 said:


> just ordered
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/14Mbps-HomePlug-Powerline-Outlet-Ethernet-Adapter-NEW_W0QQitemZ140173742028


As an FYI that same eBay seller has his own Website where he sells the same Homeplug adapter for less money. I bought it a week and a half ago and it was down to $17.99 plus $6 shipping:
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=AMH-IA13E&cpc=SCH

They are now $19.99, but more importantly out of stock. Hope that means they still have stock for your order.

BTW: I just plugged in the adapter to an A/C outlet, and then to my DSL router. Both my 622 and 722--both at the opposite end of my house--were able to obtain IP addresses without issue; nothing to configure.

-- 
Mike


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

HD_Wayne said:


> I have a Linksys WET54G. Configure it using any computer with an ethernet port and plug it into your 622, 722 setup the broadband option and you are good to go. Now it they will only get this option to work on the 211, 222 receivers.
> 
> Wayne


The cheapest I can find that is $86 delivered. A little too much for this Dish benefit. I bought a NetGear router from BB this weekend (the "salesboy" guaranteed it would function as a wireless ethernet bridge). After several hours of working on it and disabling the DHCP and creating a new IP address, etc... for it, it still doesn't work. Google searching shows that it apparently DOESN'T work as such, only as a wireless access point, which apparently is different from an ethernet bridge... this is all new terminology to me...

I already have homeline technology for some cameras in my house and hate to use another homeline, but may try as it is the cheapest route.

All this has me wondering how useful DishOnline really is? Is it worth the hassle and money? Are the online movie selections (non-porn please) that much better?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Yep, a wireless access point requires a cable connection to the router and then converts the signal to wireless. If you connected the cable to the 622 it would not work as you desired. The HomePlug setup will get you going for about $20-$25. If you already have a phone line connected and are not interested in downloading movies over the Internet, you might not want to do it for a while. But, as we know, Dish is working on remote access to the DVR over the Internet for the future. That might make it worth it when it becomes available.


----------



## Tinman! (Dec 21, 2007)

liferules said:


> All this has me wondering how useful DishOnline really is? Is it worth the hassle and money? Are the online movie selections (non-porn please) that much better?


I definitely don't think it's worth spending the money on an Ethernet bridge when HomePlug adapters can be had for $25, or even less. I bought a Linksys bridge but found a deal on the HomePlug adapter before I unboxed it (it's now returned). And the bridge would have only helped with one of my receivers: the HomePlug adapter worked with both my 622 and 722, right out of the box.

IMO an Ethernet bridge is only worth it if you will be using it with something else, besides a Dish receiver (XBox, etc.).

Now that I have my receivers connected to broadband I don't really see much point in it. I already had a phone line connected, so that part wasn't an issue (though if I didn't have the phone line, I'd say it was worth connecting just for that benefit alone).

As for the movies available right now I see 161, in total. Most of those are older, with 30 or so recent. There is a section called "New Releases" (already included in the 161 total movies) that appear to be more "newly released to DishOnline" rather than true new releases. So I have to sort the all movie view by year to see somewhat current movies.

Then, after perusing that huge selection of movies and deciding to rent one, I can't watch the movie until it is completely downloaded (or at least it appears so). This is in contrast to other download services I have used that let you begin as soon as enough of the movie has streamed/buffered. I have 3 Mbps Net access and to me the delay was intolerable, unless I planned to watch the movie hours in advance.

And of course after all of that the movie goes bye-bye after it expires. Unlike PPV you can't record it.

Some of the movies are in fact on PPV too: and chances are you can start watching them--from the beginning--on PPV faster than from DishOnline. And for less money too. As an example, right now Wild Hogs is available for $1.99 on PPV Vs. $4.99 on DishOnline. Methinks I'd need to have my head examined if I chose DishOnline for that movie, and it makes me question the value of the entire service.

Indeed after typing all of that I'm beginning to think it's not worth it even for $25, sans additional functionality (unless it's to save the $5 per month fee for not having a phone line).

-- 
Mike


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Tinman! said:


> Now that I have my receivers connected to broadband I don't really see much point in it. I already had a phone line connected, so that part wasn't an issue (though if I didn't have the phone line, I'd say it was worth connecting just for that benefit alone).
> 
> As for the movies available right now I see 161, in total. Most of those are older, with 30 or so recent. There is a section called "New Releases" (already included in the 161 total movies) that appear to be more "newly released to DishOnline" rather than true new releases. So I have to sort the all movie view by year to see somewhat current movies.
> 
> ...


My take also. I guess for some the ability to set your DVR recording schedule via the web will be useful. I'm retired so I don't need that. Now if I could stream HD video from HULU....


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Tinman! said:


> As an FYI that same eBay seller has his own Website where he sells the same Homeplug adapter for less money. I bought it a week and a half ago and it was down to $17.99 plus $6 shipping:
> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=AMH-IA13E&cpc=SCH
> 
> They are now $19.99, but more importantly out of stock. Hope that means they still have stock for your order.
> ...


yeah I saw that...but out of stock on that site
got it today in the mail (shipped monday, arrived today, wednesday).

gonna try it out in a little bit


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

very simple install.
Plugged in the homeplug to the wall outlet, plugged ethernet cable to computer and ran the driver. The 722 MAC ID showed up and I then plugged the ethernet into my router.
Went to the 722 setup and reset the connection and within seconds got an IP


----------



## Tinman! (Dec 21, 2007)

unr1 said:


> very simple install.
> Plugged in the homeplug to the wall outlet, plugged ethernet cable to computer and ran the driver. The 722 MAC ID showed up and I then plugged the ethernet into my router.
> Went to the 722 setup and reset the connection and within seconds got an IP


I didn't even both with the driver install--it works right out of the box.

-- 
Mike


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Tinman! said:


> I didn't even both with the driver install--it works right out of the box.
> 
> --
> Mike


Cool.

It's ok to leave the default pass "HomePlug" right? I didn't bother trying to change it.


----------



## Tinman! (Dec 21, 2007)

unr1 said:


> Cool.
> 
> It's ok to leave the default pass "HomePlug" right? I didn't bother trying to change it.


I think it's fine. I didn't think there was a way to change it on the Dish receiver side, so that's why I didn't even bother with the included CD.

As for security, I'm not very concerned. For starters I don't even know if it can be picked up by any of my neighbors. And even if the signal did make it, the two houses closest to mine--and the only ones with any chance of being in range--would not likely know about HomePlug. Heck, they are both running wide-open WiFi networks. 

-- 
Mike


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

That password is just in case the house next to you shares a power line leg. If they did (not likely) and they use HomePlug, then they could get your network packets. Not likely to be a problem I expect.


----------



## afarlow (Aug 20, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody had experience with accessing DVR using a 2wire router/modem. I recently purchased a 1 Port HomePlug Home Adapter. When I am in my network I can access DVR fine, but when I leave my network I can not access. I get HTTP 403 Forbidden. I have tried opening up ports 80 and 443 and that did not work. From there I allowed DMZ access to attempt to get it to work. I am being tossed back and forth from ATT and Dish network. Please let me know if anyone has an idea. I am using a VIP622 DVR with 1 Port HomePlug ethernet adapter


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_This is a really old thread, and since you posted your question in a new one I'm going to close this to prevent splintering of support._


----------

